# Adjunto remito escrito remitido a la Consellería



## Novata..

Hola gente tengo un cacao... tengo que escribir una frase pero no sé si lo que quiero decir se entiende así si me ayudais lo agradecería.

La frase en español es:

Adjunto remito escrito remitido a la Consellería.


Beigefügt übersende ich gesandte Schreiben ----------------

Lo de "a la Consellería" no sé cómo se dice.


----------



## Alemanita

Begefügt übersende ich das an die Consellería geschickte Schreiben.

¿Qué es la Consellería? No suena español...

Puedes dejarlo tal cual si es el nombre de algún organismo que figura en otros escritos o habría que aclarar entre paréntesis de qué Oficina del Estado se trata.


Edit: Acabo de ver que es catalán y que significa ministerio. Pues pones: .. an das Ministerium geschickte Schreiben.


----------



## Novata..

Gracias!!! yo siempre con la manía de hacer las frases como en español


----------



## Geviert

> Be*i*gefügt übersende ich...




solo un error de tipeo, tal vez sea importante para Novata. 

Saludos,

PS. en ámbito diplomático, existe el término _cancillería_. Sería importante controlar.


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> solo un error de tipeo, tal vez sea importante para Novata.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> PS. en ámbito diplomático, existe el término _cancillería_. Sería importante controlar.


-
Efectivamente, Consellería es catalán. Se refiere, con relación a los gobiernos autónomos de Cataluña, Baleares y Valencia a lo que corresponde en el gobierno nacional a ministerio. En castellano, el nombre equivalente para las demás comunidades autónomas, menos Galicia y País Vaco, es "Consejería". Ni ministerio, ni cancillería. En España cuando nos referimos a los organismos de esas comunidades dejamos el nombre en el idioma original. Resumiendo; lo mejor sería dejar "Consellería" tal cual.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Dr Z

El problema es que nadie entiende lo de consjeria y se creen que es algo menor, la traducción más razonable en alemán es Landsministerium


----------



## Geviert

Dr Z said:


> El problema es que nadie entiende lo de consjeria y se creen que es algo menor, la traducción más razonable en alemán es Landsministerium



Yo dejaría la palabra en original, como aconseja Jordi. La estructura federal de los _Länder _no corresponde a  vuestra organización administrativo-territorial, por lo tanto, no es correcto.


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Yo también dejaría el nombre original, pero añadiría una explicación, como en este ejemplo:



> Consellería de Sanidad y Consumo de la Generalidad Valenciana (Ministerium für Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz der Regionalregierung von Valencia),


 
Fuente: medizin.uni-tübingen.de 

"Beigefügt übersende ich das an die Consellería (das Ministerium der Regionalregierung) gesandte Schreiben".


----------



## Spharadi

Otra posibilidad sería "Amt".  Asi como Sowka propone:
"Beigefügt übersende ich das an die Consellería (das Amt für XY  der Regionalregierung) gesandte Schreiben".
Vielleicht klingt "Amt" weiniger pretentiös. Da "Ministerium" eher die Bezeichnung für einige Institutionen der Zentralregierung ist. 
Gruss.
S.


----------



## chlapec

Solo una pequeña precisión, para cultura general: *Consellería/Consellaría*, también en gallego, con el mismo valor que en catalán. A nivel autonómico, *sí *suena importante.


----------

